# Gill Curl Sugery Black Rhom



## black vin (Dec 28, 2011)

A few day's ago I sedated my rhom for a gill curl clipping.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Interesting video. Only concern is your proximity of your hand to the fishes mouth. Sedated or not, that's a very dangerous invitation to a nasty bite. Other than that, well done.


----------



## black vin (Dec 28, 2011)

hastatus said:


> Interesting video. Only concern is your proximity of your hand to the fishes mouth. Sedated or not, that's a very dangerous invitation to a nasty bite. Other than that, well done.


Yes it was risky,and thanks I take that as a compliment from somebody like you!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

black vin said:


> Interesting video. Only concern is your proximity of your hand to the fishes mouth. Sedated or not, that's a very dangerous invitation to a nasty bite. Other than that, well done.


Yes it was risky,and thanks I take that as a compliment from somebody like you!
[/quote]

I didn't see the end of video. But hope you swabbed the cut with antibiotic. For everyone else, this is a risky procedure (to you), so be extremely careful. Towels should be kept wet so fish is not allowed to dry out during procedure.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

What's the purpose of such an operation ?


----------



## black vin (Dec 28, 2011)

hastatus said:


> Interesting video. Only concern is your proximity of your hand to the fishes mouth. Sedated or not, that's a very dangerous invitation to a nasty bite. Other than that, well done.


Yes it was risky,and thanks I take that as a compliment from somebody like you!
[/quote]

I didn't see the end of video. But hope you swabbed the cut with antibiotic. For everyone else, this is a risky procedure (to you), so be extremely careful. Towels should be kept wet so fish is not allowed to dry out during procedure.








[/quote]
The surgery took place on tuesday,I sterrelized[alcohol96%] the sissor and kept the towels wet
everthing went well after surgery,no infection,and he behaves normal


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

black vin said:


> Interesting video. Only concern is your proximity of your hand to the fishes mouth. Sedated or not, that's a very dangerous invitation to a nasty bite. Other than that, well done.


Yes it was risky,and thanks I take that as a compliment from somebody like you!
[/quote]

I didn't see the end of video. But hope you swabbed the cut with antibiotic. For everyone else, this is a risky procedure (to you), so be extremely careful. Towels should be kept wet so fish is not allowed to dry out during procedure.








[/quote]
The surgery took place on tuesday,I sterrelized[alcohol96%] the sissor and kept the towels wet
everthing went well after surgery,no infection,and he behaves normal
[/quote]
Nice. Let us know how well regeneration comes along. Keep track of ammonia levels. Shouldn't be a repeat. I performed a few of these over the years for local hobbyists. So you did excellent job of documenting it.


----------



## black vin (Dec 28, 2011)

memento said:


> Interesting video. Only concern is your proximity of your hand to the fishes mouth. Sedated or not, that's a very dangerous invitation to a nasty bite. Other than that, well done.


Yes it was risky,and thanks I take that as a compliment from somebody like you!
[/quote]

I didn't see the end of video. But hope you swabbed the cut with antibiotic. For everyone else, this is a risky procedure (to you), so be extremely careful. Towels should be kept wet so fish is not allowed to dry out during procedure.








[/quote]
The surgery took place on tuesday,I sterrelized[alcohol96%] the sissor and kept the towels wet
everthing went well after surgery,no infection,and he behaves normal
[/quote]
Nice. Let us know how well regeneration comes along. Keep track of ammonia levels. Shouldn't be a repeat. I performed a few of these over the years for local hobbyists. So you did excellent job of documenting it.
[/quote]
Will do,and again THANKS!


----------

